# Help with Concor EMD E8 Powered/Dummy sets



## vilefileman (Jul 24, 2021)

So , first time poster here. i have about 10 sets of these, haven't touched them for a long time, opened the boxes and 2 things happened.
1 - the cushion insert totally disintegrated
2 - very light cleaning/canned air got most of it off the caked engines, but there's residue on some of them.
What can I use to replace those inserts (some type of foam cuttable insert?) and how do I clean the engine sides without damaging paint jobs?
See enclosed pictures for my dilemma and thank you in advance for any guidance.

Rick


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

As for the inserts, I probably wouldn't bother. But you could use any soft foam in the craft section of you favorite store (Walmart has it) or a craft store. Cuts easily with scissors. 

To clean them, try a soft paint brush and brush it off, or a lightly damp towel if the brush didn't work. They shouldn't be too fragile. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I use an old, or dedicated, soft toothbrush for that type of thing….go gently…..


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

vilefileman said:


> So , first time poster here. i have about 10 sets of these, haven't touched them for a long time, opened the boxes and 2 things happened.
> 1 - the cushion insert totally disintegrated
> 2 - very light cleaning/canned air got most of it off the caked engines, but there's residue on some of them.
> What can I use to replace those inserts (some type of foam cuttable insert?) and how do I clean the engine sides without damaging paint jobs?
> ...


 The inserts can be replaced with new foam rubber, cut to fit. I also recommend covering the new inset's foam with cloth, if you plan on keeping these locos stored for years. Small bubble wrap would also work. 

Using a clean cotton rag, or a soft-bristled tooth brush, clean them with plain water with a single drop of dish soap like Palmolive, or Dawn.
Do Not use alcohol, or any solvent-based cleaner. Your locomotives have alcohol-based factory paint jobs. Alcohol, or brake fluid are things used when the modeler WANTS to remove the paint.

Traction Fan


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

What they said, I'd try a wet toothbrush GENTLY, or a damp cloth. Foam could easily be replaced with new foam or even a micro-fiber cloth cut to size


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Are you planning to run these, or sell them?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vilefileman (Jul 24, 2021)

They have all been run and tested. i just want to store them better, and clean the 3 or 4 that had the disintegrated packing stuck on them. i tried dabbing some windex, didnt work, its almost tacky/sticky what is on them. I did build temp box inserts. see pics. moving on to toothbrush (7 kids, must have one old one!) Thank you all


----------



## vilefileman (Jul 24, 2021)

Why would I sell them? I am a collector. Probably one of the largest you have never heard of! 😁
Actually, 11 years ago Paul Graff and Fred Hoxsie were doing an article on me for collector spotlight in the nscalecollector when life took a turn and I had to drop out.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

vilefileman said:


> Why would I sell them? I am a collector. Probably one of the largest you have never heard of!
> Actually, 11 years ago Paul Graff and Fred Hoxsie were doing an article on me for collector spotlight in the nscalecollector when life took a turn and I had to drop out.


Because you like to share!? 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

vilefileman said:


> Why would I sell them? I am a collector. Probably one of the largest you have never heard of! 😁
> ...


Great! I should show my wife this post as she always accuses me of this. I only have 339 locomotives and 2431 pieces of rolling stock...


----------

